

Ask HN: What do you think of the "Don't get scroogled" ad by Bing - codegeek

I just saw an ad on TV by bing. I was surprised how blatantly they attacked googled and used the word "scroogled" for "screwed by google". What are your reactions ?
======
tagabek
The verdict on the popular podcast Tech News Today was that "Scroogled" is
very petty and childish.

I personally think that it is hilarious, but not in a good way for Microsoft.
I lost a little bit of respect for them.

------
27182818284
I think Windows marketing is entirely misguided. It keeps insulting its users
rather than showing users why they should switch. Not just with Scroogled, but
also with campaigns like their commercials showing other smart phone users
being rude.

------
dhruvmittal
Even the most devoted Windows fan I know merely shook his head at it.

------
JohnHaugeland
I don't have any particular problem with it.

I do think that with Microsoft's deep pockets, they could afford better
writers and actors.

